# Phoenix Arizona 2011 (pic heavy)



## Texas Blonde (Oct 4, 2011)

I spent the previous weekend field herping in Phoenix with a friend.  Probably my last real herping trip of the year, sadly.  We didn't see a ton, which happens sometimes unfortunately.  I also had camera problems, so the pics didn't come out as well as I would have liked.  But it was a blast, and I can't wait to go back and spend a couple weeks there.  

The first night of the trip we went road cruising near Phoenix, and saw quite a few snakes.  Unfortunately, there were a couple DOR (dead on road) that I didn't photograph.  Here are the live ones:

First snake of the trip was this adorable juvie _Crotalus scutulatus_, Mojave Rattlesnake.  The ones here in Texas just don't compare in beauty to the AZ scutes.






Second snake was this abberant adult female _Crotalus scutulatus_.  We collected her to photograph more during the day, so only the road shot was from the night we found her.
























Third snake was a lifer for me.  _Crotalus cerastes_!  Gorgeous adult male.  We also collected him to photograph during the day, taking GPS coordinates so he could be released in the same place he was found.
























Last snake of the night was this female _Crotalus atrox._  They may be common as dirt, but they are the classic rattlesnake.  I never get tired of them, and it was cool to get one outside of Texas.  






The first night I also saw my first wild _Hadrurus arizonensis._  They were running across the road, and you could clearly see them from the car.  I couldn't get over how HUGE they all were.  I collected one for a pet, and photographed this one.  







The next day we hiked a TON!  The only snake was a black necked garter, and one DOR _Crotalus cerberus_.  I don't photograph DOR, or count them on my life list.  I did find some cool bones, a bunch of inverts, and a TON of turkey feathers.  Here are the pics from the hike.

My friend Kris heading into the wash.


















There were _Adelpha eulalia_ (Arizona Sister) butterflies drinking at all the pools of water in the wash.  












The pools were also full of Belostomatidae (Giant Water Bugs) and Gerridae (Water Striders).












Flies were everywhere, but thankfully not the biting type.  I love Bombylidae so I grabbed this shot.






Around the water we saw _Hyla arenicolor_ (Canyon Tree Frogs), and the _Thamnophis cyrtopsis_ (Black Necked Garter Snake). 


















Urosaurus ornatus (Ornate Tree Lizards) were everywhere.  Unfortunately _Crotaphytus collaris_ (Collard Lizards) were not, though we did see one juvenile.












This is me posing at one of the watering holes.  Yes, those are feathers.  And yes, that is part of a pelvis hanging from my backpack.






After we left the wash, we checked out another area near a running stream.  It looked more like Louisiana than Arizona.  I kept expecting to see _Nerodia_.  The stagnant pools were covered in duckweed, and lots of _Dolomedes triton_ were hanging out.






This one practiced cannibalism.






My friend Kris by the roots of a tree where the bank had washed away.  The tree was still going strong.  






Some Cicadidae husks under the tree.






Everyone should recognize this beauty.  _Danaus plexippus_






Some scenery shots from the area of the hike.













The last day we hiked a different wash, but didn't see any snakes, and I couldn't catch any pics of the lizards running around.  I did find a barrel cactus in bloom, and photographed some bees going to town in the pollen.  






























Last but not least was the sunset over Phoenix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome pics. what area outside of PHX is this?Up off the 87 by chance??


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice pictures. Those scenery shots made me go "oohhhh ahhhhhh".


----------



## awolfe (Oct 4, 2011)

Your photos are awesome. Enjoyed your post. Im new to aracnoboards and im also into photography. Great job. Is that what you do, photography? I have a canon 40 d, but have my eye on the mark series. What do you shoot with? Obviously several lens' lol


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't ever resist an AZ bug thread. Looks like you turned up a nice number of snakes down there!

Your desert hairy may be a _Hoffmannius spinigerus_. _Hadrurus_ are much larger yet, paler and smoother.

It's always nice to see a few habitat shots like you shared. Thanks!


----------



## callum b (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow. Awesome pictures. Living here in the relatively herpless and scorpionless UK I am very jealous of what you guys can go out and find.

Bugs, the scorpion pictured is definately H. arizonensis.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Oct 4, 2011)

awolfe said:


> Your photos are awesome. Enjoyed your post. Im new to aracnoboards and im also into photography. Great job. Is that what you do, photography? I have a canon 40 d, but have my eye on the mark series. What do you shoot with? Obviously several lens' lol


Thanks for the compliment.  I am just an amateur photographer, and no where near at the level I would like to be.  The shots this past weekend were not my favorites, partly because I was having camera problems.  I shoot with a 60D, but it's definitely not the toughest camera I have ever owned.  I have already had it replaced once on the warranty, and something is wrong with it again.  I borrowed a friends macro lens, and wide angle for a few of the shots, but most are with my 18-135mm.  Here are links to two of my other threads from this year:

Everglades April 2011

South Texas April 2011

Sky


----------



## BrettG (Oct 4, 2011)

BrettG said:


> Awesome pics. what area outside of PHX is this?Up off the 87 by chance??


?................


----------



## Texas Blonde (Oct 4, 2011)

BrettG said:


> ?................


Sorry, forgot.  I honestly have no idea.  My friend drove, and I just didn't pay attention.  The area we cruised was north of Phoenix, by maybe 30 mins.  As for where we hiked, it was a couple hours drive.


----------



## tarcan (Oct 13, 2011)

excellent series!

I would love to go "bugging" in AZ, I was only there in December... it was amazing, but there was no bugs to be seen of course!

hopefully some time soon!

Martin


----------

